# SAD FOR ME



## lyndyloo (Sep 23, 2011)

DONT KNOW IF THIS IS IN THE CORRECT PLACE BUT.. I HAVE A SHOULDER PROBLEM TEAR IN THE RIGHT SHOULDER AND HAD INJECTION YESTERDAY FOR INFLAMED BURSA OTHER SHOULDER NOT MUCH BETTER SO NO CROCHERING ,KNITTING ETC TOO SCARED TO PICK NEEDLES UP TO DO ANYTHING IT START THE PAIN OFF ,, I KNOW YOU WILL ALL IDENTIFY WITH THIS.... AND IDEAS TO ALLEVIATTE THE BORDEM THAT IS KICKING IN,,, THANKS


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

When I had surgery on my shoulder and could not use it. It gave me time to look at patterns and plan for future projects. Take your time I hope you feel better.


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Bordem is setting in....
Ways to pass time....

Is praying an option?
Reading? Magazines or book.?
Binge-watching favorite ???? show?
Healthy fruit snacking ❓????????‍♀❓
Walking the block an option?
Sitting with a pet?
Cleaning a paper clutter pile out?
Posting some Funnies on KP?

Forgive me, I am on pet watch duty, dog has been sick this week, keeping an eye on her to not mess in house. It has been a very long week. Daughter just gave her a much needed bath...and she is resting after chasing the little cat around a little bit, she has not done that in a week. ????


----------



## Emerson116 (Jul 13, 2018)

Do you like to read? Get some books from the library or order some online.


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

I recently experienced a forced hiatus from all things fiber. I read some books which I normally listen to audio books while knitting. It was really boring for the first three weeks for me and kind of frantic without my pacifier (knitting in my hands). Reading patterns made it worse...just emphasized what I was not allowed to do. I could not use my arm enough to organize stash or patterns. 
Grant yourself the permission to be aggravated, annoyed, tense, sad, etc. It will take time but you can survive this deprivation. The idea of walking around the block to relieve stress is a good idea and healthy for everyone. I found some comedies to read.


----------



## EllenFuller (Dec 14, 2016)

Start watching knitting pod casts. Like the grocery girls, cozy up knits.


----------



## fancythatfancythis (Mar 28, 2017)

Now I have no suggestions to offer. You beat me to it and took the words right out of my mouth, lol!



Candycounter1 said:


> Bordem is setting in....
> Ways to pass time....
> 
> Is praying an option?
> ...


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

I had a knitting ban some time ago. Read a lot of books and tried a new hobby, soap making.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Read, plan future project, putting yarn and pattern in seperate bags, tv....


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

those are all great options. I would add organizing your stash, Unless you don't want to know how much you have.


Candycounter1 said:


> Bordem is setting in....
> Ways to pass time....
> 
> Is praying an option?
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am going through something similar, just reading away and I know I'll be knitting in about a week from now. I was doing marathon knitting, just have to pace myself from now on.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Your post would garner more ideas if you put it in General Chit Chat. The subtitle on this section is a bit confusing, so not many followers. Good luck with the shoulder and the boredom. Have you tried knitting at a table with forearms on the table? Maybe the shoulder would not be so affected. It's always fun to browse through pattern sights and videos for when you are in less pain. Good luck.


----------



## shad88 (Jun 4, 2015)

So sorry to hear of your infliction. Read a lot my second passion. Hope you feel better soon. Will pray for your speedy recovery.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Time heals all. Lots of good advice given here. Hoping you will feel better soon.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Books on CD at library?


----------



## lyndyloo (Sep 23, 2011)

THANK YOU EVERONE I HAVE POSTED IT IN GENERAL CHIT CHAT


----------

